# सामान्य मंच > वैदिक ज्योतिष जिज्ञासा >  卐卐卐卐 " गंडमूल नक्षत्र " 卐卐卐卐卐

## Krishna

☆☆☆☆☆ॐॐॐॐॐ☆☆☆☆☆
ज्योतिष शास्त्र के अनुसार 27 नक्षत्रों में से छ: नक्षत्र ऎसे होते हैं जिन्हें गंडमूल नक्षत्र कहा जाता है. यह नक्षत्र दो राशियों की संधि पर होते हैं, एक नक्षत्र के साथ ही राशि समाप्त होती है और दूसरे नक्षत्र के आरंभ के साथ ही दूसरी राशि आरंभ होती है।

----------


## Krishna

संधिकाल को सदैव ही अशुभ और कष्टकारक माना जाता रहा है। जैसे ऋतुओं के संधिकाल में रोगों की उत्पत्ति होती है। दिन एवं रात्रि के संधिकाल में केवल प्रभु की आराधना की जाती है। घर की दहलीज पर भी कोई भी शुभ कार्य नहीं किया जाता हैं…यही कारण है कि बालक के जन्म लेते ही सर्वाधिक चिंता माता-पिता को बालक के जन्म-नक्षत्र के बारे में होती है।

----------


## Krishna

बालक जैसे ही संसार में जन्म लेता है। वैसे ही उसके जन्म नक्षत्र के बारे में अवश्य जान लेना चाहते हैं कि कहीं बालक गंडमूल नक्षत्र में तो नहीं है? यदि गंडमूल में है तो घोर मूल में तो नहीं है? क्योंकि अश्विनी, आश्लेषा, मघा, ज्येष्ठा, मूला तथा रेवती नक्षत्रों में उत्पन्न बालक का मुंह देखना पिता के लिए हानिकारक होता है। इस प्रकार के संधि कालों में शुभ कार्य, विवाह व यात्रा आदि वर्जित माने जाते हैं। बुध व केतु के नक्षत्रों को गंडमूल नक्षत्रों में शामिल किया गया है. मीन-मेष, कर्क-सिंह, वृश्चिक-धनु राशियों में गंडमूल नक्षत्र होता है.

----------


## Krishna

रेवती, अश्विनी, आश्लेषा, मघा, ज्येष्ठा तथा मूल नक्षत्र को गंडमूल नक्षत्र माना जाता है. इन नक्षत्रों में से किसी एक में भी शिशु के जन्म लेने पर बच्चा माता, पिता, स्वयं अथवा अन्य किसी रिश्तेदार पर भारी पड़ता है, ऐसा माना गया है। इसके लिए बच्चे के जन्म के 27वें दिन शांति पूजा का विधान है जिससे उस गंडमूल नक्षत्र के किसी भी दुषप्रभाव को शांत किया जा सके। हर बुद्धिमान ज्योतिषी /व्यक्ति गंड मूल की स्तिथि में हर हाल में उसकी शांति कराने की ही सलाह देते है।

----------


## Krishna

गंड मूल की पूजा एक तकनीकी पूजा होती है। जन्म नक्षत्र के अनुसार देवता का पूजन करने से अशुभ फलों में कमी तथा शुभ फलों की प्राप्ति होती है. यदि कोई बच्चा अश्विनी, मघा, मूल नक्षत्र में जन्मा हैं तो उसके लिए गणेश जी का पूजन करना चाहिए. इस नक्षत्र में जन्में बच्चे के लिए माह के किसी भी एक गुरुवार या बुधवार को हरे रंग के वस्त्र, लहसुनिया आदि वस्तु का दान करना उत्तम रहता है।

----------


## Krishna

किसी मंदिर में झंडा फहराने से भी लाभ मिलता है.यदि कोई बच्चा आश्लेषा, ज्येष्ठा और रेवती नक्षत्र में जन्मा हैं तो आपके लिए बुध का पूजन करना फलदायी रहता है. इस नक्षत्र में जन्में बच्चे के लिए माह के किसी भी एक बुधवार को हरी सब्जी, हरा धनिया, आँवले, पन्ना, कांसे के बर्तन, आदि वस्तुओं का दान करना विशेष फलदायी माना गया है।

----------

